# Victoria Sponsorship update - Updated Occupations List including ICT Occupations



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have received an update from the Victorian Govenment today, the highlights of which are as follows:

Victoria is updating it's occupation lists. The new lists will be available tomorrow (21 September 2011) by 5:30 pm. The update also states that all occupations *including ICT occupations* will be open for sponsorship as soon as the new lists are published.

A new system to warn applicants of occupations closing before the end of the program year is also being introduced. 

In 2010-11 Victoria attracted more than 4,000 skilled migrants and their dependents. This year they seek to attract upto 6,000 migrants.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Amyn A. Patel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received an update from the Victorian Govenment today, the highlights of which are as follows:
> 
> ...


thnx for the update Amy, this is great news, i hope they have a decent amount of ICT occupations listed there !


----------



## Cyprus Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

Amyn A. Patel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received an update from the Victorian Govenment today, the highlights of which are as follows:
> 
> ...


Great news thanks for the info
Angie


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

The new list has been published on the Live in Victoria website. Amongst other occupations there are ten ICT occupations on the list. The minimum ielts requirement for ICT occupations is a 7.0 in each band along with a minimum of three years of experience in the nominated occupation. Additionally each applicant must specialize in atleast one of the specified technologies or fields. 

There is an important notice on this list which states _"*There is very strong competition for Victorian sponsorship.Meeting the minimum eligibility requirements will not guarantee you an offer of sponsorship."[/*I]

The list can be viewed here Occupation Lists - Live in Victoria_


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Amyn A. Patel said:


> The new list has been published on the Live in Victoria website. Amongst other occupations there are ten ICT occupations on the list. The minimum ielts requirement for ICT occupations is a 7.0 in each band along with a minimum of three years of experience in the nominated occupation. Additionally each applicant must specialize in atleast one of the specified technologies or fields.
> 
> There is an important notice on this list which states _"*There is very strong competition for Victorian sponsorship.Meeting the minimum eligibility requirements will not guarantee you an offer of sponsorship."[/*I]
> 
> The list can be viewed here Occupation Lists - Live in Victoria_


_

IELTS require 7.0 in each band_


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

does anyone know what is the average timeline for Victoria State Sponsorship for ICT occupations? they claim its 8 weeks. I'm afraid it will take longer


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

also, is attaching ielts results is mandatory when lodging the online application? or we can provide this later on?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

omarau said:


> does anyone know what is the average timeline for Victoria State Sponsorship for ICT occupations? they claim its 8 weeks. I'm afraid it will take longer


according to a friend who tried it before, approx 12 to 14 weeks.

I think IELTS 7 its kind of decent, thank God its not 8 !


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

omarau said:


> does anyone know what is the average timeline for Victoria State Sponsorship for ICT occupations? they claim its 8 weeks. I'm afraid it will take longer


The website says it's 12 weeks, which is quite frankly ludicrous.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@omarau:
for Vic SS u dont necessarily have to attach the IELTS result with the application... they''ll ask u for it n u can send it then..


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> @omarau:
> for Vic SS u dont necessarily have to attach the IELTS result with the application... they''ll ask u for it n u can send it then..


IELTS is mandatory now for VIC applications:

New IELTS requirements - Live in Victoria

..


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

^ That is correct. 

Each application must be accompanied by an IELTS test result with a minimum score of 6.0 across all components unless a higher score is specified on the occupations list or the applicant holds a valid passport of: USA, UK, Canada, NZ or Republic Of Ireland.

The current estimated processing time is approximately 12 weeks for complete applications where no information is outstanding. Going by that line, applicants who submit aplications without skill assessment could possibly have a longer wait.


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

iminaus said:


> IELTS is mandatory now for VIC applications:
> 
> New IELTS requirements - Live in Victoria
> 
> ..


A friend of mine got Vic sponsorhip previously but after few IELTS test retakes he could not get the required DIAC IELTS requirement for his nominated job. His Vic sponsorship expires on the deadline Vic SS had given to him being not able to present any IELTS test required score, he's losing interest in his migration propects.


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Melbourne.. city of my dreams.. <sigh!> ...awating IELTS result

is there a cap on the number of applications they'll sponsor??


----------

